# Thank you, ethanol! Wonder if I could drink it???



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

In my aluminum boat, I drain all the fuel out of the tank (7 gallons or so) about 3 times a year. I put the gas/oil mix in a clear container and wait for all the water to settle out, then pour it back into the gas tank (minus the water). For those of you without any organic chemistry/experience with gas/water, the water is the bottom layer.

Here is the latest batch of water, drained Tuesday. The scary thing is that I have no way to drain water from my 120 gallon tank in my fiberglass boat, so I KNOW it has to have water in it considering that just 7 gallons of ethanol blend made this much water in 5-6 months time.

I used to have problems with water clogging my filter in the aluminum boat, but since I instituted the policy of pouring up the gas periodically, it has stopped that problem. There was at least 2 full cups of water in my tank. The boat is kept tarped down when not in use.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anybody had any experience with the clear fuel filters that you put inline? I know that it needs to be 10 micron to get the water. My question is whether or not it would be beneficial to get one and put it inline on the boat with the 120 gallon tank.

We have a little skid steer at dads house that is diesel. It has alot of gel that formed in the tank, and we just keep changing the filter as it gets clogged. I wonder what micron size those filters are.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

depending on your saturation of water you are removing the ethanol out of your fuel. 

You can actually remove ethanol from your fuel by adding water, shake it up, let it settle then pour off your fuel, what you have left is a mixed drink of ethanol and water.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you just disconnect the fuel line on your 120 gallon tank and siphon off the water? If it runs directly to the carb with no breaks or connections maybe a small clear filter would be ideal just to have somewherre todisconnect and siphon. I use the small filters on small motors but don't think they last long on a higher volume motor. SHB


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

dang I was hoping the water was the top layer.... I just checked the water fuel separator and had about a cup....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

To date, I have not had water problems with the 120 gallon tank. In the old days, they told you to fill the tank up at the end of season and add fuel stabilizer. The gas prevented the air in the tank from "sweating" and then dripping the water down the tank wall into your gas. However, with the advent of ethanol, the new recommendation is to have as little fuel in the tank overwinter, because of the ethanol soaking up water from the air, and turning into water itself. Sounds like you are danged if you do, danged if you don't.

I want to put an inline filter on it to catch the water before any gets to the carbs. Once water is in the carbs, it would be a pain in the butt to drain out, especially 30 miles out in 3-5 feet. I just want to be proactive, especially considering the amount of water I am seeing in the small tank.

Another thing is that the big tank is very wide, and the pickup tube is likely not on the VERY bottom, so there could be a layer of water sloshing around in there without the pickup tube sucking it up, yet...


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

I think the best way to deal with large amounts of water easily,is to mount a 10 micron racor with the clear bowl on the bottom. Mount it out of the sunlight & in a location where you can see & burp the water that accumulates in the clear bowl. Check it very often, Even when fishing. when your bored & waiting for the next bite. Have some of yourrubber gloves & a container with lid, to do this doc.Good Luck to you!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks! 

I will check out my options next chance I get in the marine store.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any thoughts on running Aviation fuel as a viable alternative to avoid the ethanol issues ?


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I would think there might be an issue with the octane rating for avgas in a boat. Also, it is much more expensive and I doubt you could get anyone to sell it to you. I remember back in the day, you could drive your street rod over to Ferguson Field and he would pump as much avgas in your tank as you wanted.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

wouldn't it be ironic to find out that the government thinks ethanol is not safe for airplanes, but forces the consumer to receive ethanol blend gas for cars and trucks....


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, it is a dumb one,,,what is the best way to competely drain a installed boat tank ? I thought of parking boat on a downhill slant, removing the second line access plug & siphon out. (accessesareon the front of the tank) What if I removed the whole plate that has pickups & sending unit on ?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

That would work, mostly.

There would always be a little left in the tank that way, and that last little bit would be 100% water.

Best way would be to pull up access panel, remove tank, and put it back dry as a bone.

I have considered siphoning everything I could, then putting a fan to where it would blow through the tank and allow it to blow for a couple days and evaporate everything else out of the tank....


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I called T-Gill fuels and asked what gas stations they delivered Non-ethanol gas to. The closest one to me is the Parade station on SE corner of Jackson and New Warrington Rd.

I have started buying all of my gas there, boats, cars, lawn mowers, etc.

I have been told all of the gas docks in Bayou Chico pump non-ethanol gas. The pumps at Bahia Mar are not labeled "ethanol" and it is Valv- tect brand.

I givde this :moon to the Alpha Hotel who came up with this ethanol BS.

Tom


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ethanal Doesn't make water*.. The water is getting in from somewhere. Let me explain why I said the first statement. I have been using ethnol laced gas since it came out and I haven't had ONE problem with any water in my fuel. I use my boat a lot and EVERY time I finish a trip I fill the tank completely up. I never let my tank sit partially full. I have put another cover over my vent fitting. and my fill cap has an O-ring that gets checked often. Condensation is caused buy a partially filled tank sweating or fittings leaking water in. N*ot ethanal*!!

Second coverover the shitty Gas tank ventfittings that come with most boats


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (6/17/2009)*Has anybody had any experience with the clear fuel filters that you put inline? I know that it needs to be 10 micron to get the water. My question is whether or not it would be beneficial to get one and put it inline on the boat with the 120 gallon tank.
> 
> ive got a racor fuel water seperator on my boat it does a good joob but lately ive had to drain and or change it 3 time a season .usally has a lot of goop in drain bowl that has to be washed out.


----------



## wizsard (Sep 10, 2009)

The treatments they sell work. I took a clear container and and experimented to see if it cleared the water out and they do.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

which treatment did you try?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

ethonal has been in our fuels for years


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

In an older boat I had I made a fuel scrubber. I used an automotive 12v electric fuel pump connected to the tanks fuel line after the primer ball. The gas flowed thru a water seperating filter with the clear bowl. I just let the pump run and drained the water as needed. It worked very well. The fuel tank was 130 gallons.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ocean Master (10/18/2009)*In an older boat I had I made a fuel scrubber. I used an automotive 12v electric fuel pump connected to the tanks fuel line after the primer ball. The gas flowed thru a water seperating filter with the clear bowl. I just let the pump run and drained the water as needed. It worked very well. The fuel tank was 130 gallons.


If you get water in your tank hooking to the pickup tube won't get the water out. The pickup tube is off the bottom of the tank and it's only located in a single spot. You must remove the fuel senser unit on the top of the tank and rig a pickup tube and a pump. You must put the pickup tube into all the lowside corners and pump until all the HEAVER water is removed. Then figure how the water is entering the tank and correct that problem. Then keep the tank topped off after every trip and your water problems will be gone. Ethenol DOESN'T make water. :doh


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

sealark-

Where did you get that secondary vent cover? Did you make that?

thanks,

Matt


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *camuchi (10/18/2009)*sealark-
> 
> Where did you get that secondary vent cover? Did you make that?
> 
> ...


Yes I made It..


----------



## flounderman265 (Oct 26, 2009)

The micron size has nothing to do with keeping the water out. The ethanol will encapsulate the water and pass it through you engine. If you get "X" amount of water the ethanol will phase seperate from the gas. You will end up with heavy water in the ethanol at the bottom of the tank- phase seperation. You can get filters that will alert you to phase seperation, they will slow the flow down, not stop the water. Just what you don't need when offshore or anywhere else for that matter. You can get a water finding paste for use with ethanol. If you are able to stick you tank I would recommend this prior to any trip.

Flounderman265


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i wanna say avgas is about $4.50/gal right now and has a octane rating of like 101 or 102?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (10/26/2009)*i wanna say avgas is about $4.50/gal right now and has a octane rating of like 101 or 102?


Go ahead and use avgas and the repair man will be getting a visit to replace the burned pistons in the outboard...


----------

